# Vulkan Lives/Unremembered Empire Timeline Question [SPOILERS]



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

During Vulkan Lives, Curze is torturing Vulkan for a very long time, eclipsing in the labyrinth where Vulkan teleports directly into Macragge orbit and burns up. Yet in Unremembered Empire the Lion pops out of a long stint lost in the warp, chasing Curze through the bowls of his ship. So what's happened here? It seems Curze was torturing Vulkan and fighting him in the labyrinth at the same time he's supposed to lurking in the bowls of the Lion's ship?

Note: I'm only halfway into Unremembered Empire.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think (I may be wrong) the beneath covers that.

_Shadows of Treachery_ (Anthology), "Prince of Crows" by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, pp. 130-187

If I'm wrong, hopefully someone will correct me and you'll get your answer regardless


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I recall reading somewhere that there was about a year in between Vulkan teleporting and appearing in the orbit of Macragge. No idea where I read this though. :scratchhead:

*Edit*: Found in The Unremembered Empire. So the timeline goes _Vulkan Lives_ -> _Prince of Crows_ -> _Unremembered Empire_.




“But Vulkan is here? He is here on Macragge?’
‘So I am informed. His arrival has been foreseen. He vanished by teleport into the aether more than a solar year ago, and was presumed lost – but I understand that the strange properties of the Pharos have brought him here, across the void.”


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vulkan doesn't immediately reappear next to Macragge, he travels through the warp and we know how time works in relation to the warp. If you recall Curze even says to Vulkan he may go and messed about with the Dark Angels, so after Vulkan escapes that's exactly what he does.


----------

